# Yet another Supreme thread...



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Sorry to do another one, but I have an idea that I would like to test out, if possible  Plus, it's creeping ever nearer. We're officially in November!! (Yikes!)

Basically, I thought that we could have group meetings outside the hall and then go in together. So, what I was thinking was that people could meet in half hour intervals- if they wanted- and then we could walk round together 

So, my list of Supreme visitors:

_
JordanRose
Viv
Sarahecp
Ellsbelles
Londongal (and work colleague)
Citrineblue
Chiantina
CAPA7
AlixTaylor (who might try and run off with a Somali )
AtticusRavel
Cazzer
Psygon
Catgeoffrey (and hubby!)
MrRustyRead
SimplySardonic
Oggers86
nightkitten (and Purrfect Homes Stall )
MoochH
catsgalore
Cheryl89
Suzuki
LymoreLynn
jasminex

*And the maybes*:

Brocolli
CharlieChaplin
Azriel391
Oliviarussian (You know you want to!)
Kelly1978
Steverags
Joy84
Shadow and Lightening
_

Those of you that would like to pair up with a PF buddy (or buddies), if you could either say on this thread or PM me what time you're thinking of getting there and I can add you to a group by timeslot. They are as follows (for now- I can merge them together if needs be...):

*9-9.30*

*9.30- 10*

*10-10.30*

*10.30- 11*

*11-11.30* Cheryl89, catgalore, Suzuki

*11.30- 12*

*12- 12.30* JordanRose, EllsBells, LymoreLynn, Sarahecp, Vivien, Joy87, Londongal, AlixTaylor, OliviaRussian

*12.30- 1*

*1- 1.30*

*1.30- 2*

*2- 2.30*

*2.30-3*

There are also a few members showing (this isn't an exhaustive list, but a few of them are...)

_Aurelie (with Meezer in tow)
Munchkinpie (with another Meezer in tow)
MCWillow (ish! With Carly's drapes as well as a reluctant hubby)
Carly (and mystery fluff)
Spid (with Mr Spid and very beautiful puss )
carolmanycats_

I think Carly's sorting out those- collecting pen numbers and such- and NightKitten kindly offered to have PF exhibitor info on her Purrfect Homes stall so we should hopefully meet a few cats as well as forum members! :thumbsup:

If this is a stupid idea, tell me!  I just want to try and meet as many of you as possible- and I'm sure you'll all be in the same boat!


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

I am aiming to get there 12/12.30, meeting up with Sarah and Viv hopefully


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

ellsbells0123 said:


> I am aiming to get there 12/12.30, meeting up with Sarah and Viv hopefully


I'll add you to my timeslot! I'd love to meet with you all and walk round if I can- I'm hoping to get the train that gets me in for about 12.15


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

Would be lovely to meet you and spend the day together x


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

i'm definitely coming now along with cheryl89 and Flossy's new slave, suzuki can't wait to meet you all


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

cats galore said:


> i'm definitely coming now along with cheryl89 and Flossy's new slave, suzuki can't wait to meet you all


What time are you hoping to get there? (Although, as you're with people you may not feel the need to meet outside!)


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

wish I wish going this year unfortunately, I will be stacking shelves at a well known supermarket.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

JordanRose said:


> What time are you hoping to get there? (Although, as you're with people you may not feel the need to meet outside!)


i have no idea at this stage but i'll let you know when i have sorted it


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

PetloverJo said:


> wish I wish going this year unfortunately, I will be stacking shelves at a well known supermarket.


Ah, that's a shame  I'm sure you'll be doing the well known supermarket proud, though!


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Well, I'm a maybe ...

Just have to buy the blinking tickets and stop thinking about it :mad2:

Might ask here as I got no responses on the other thread ...
Anyone going on the train from London and needs a companion?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

make me a definite Jordan  and I'm hoping to be there for around 12 :thumbsup:


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Joy84 said:


> Well, I'm a maybe ...
> 
> Just have to buy the blinking tickets and stop thinking about it :mad2:
> 
> ...


Added you to the maybe list 

I'm coming the other way I'm afraid (but would happily have a train companion should anyone be coming from/through Manchester  ). Hopefully, someone will be going from London


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

lymorelynn said:


> make me a definite Jordan  and I'm hoping to be there for around 12 :thumbsup:


Yay! Do you want to meet outside, or are you just going in (you're taking the OH aren't you?)


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

JordanRose said:


> Yay! Do you want to meet outside, or are you just going in (you're taking the OH aren't you?)


OH :yikes: Not likely - he's on cat sitting duty  After the show I'm off up to Loughborough to stay with my mum and dad for a couple of days :thumbsup:
I don't mind meeting up outside


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

lymorelynn said:


> OH :yikes: Not likely - he's on cat sitting duty  After the show I'm off up to Loughborough to stay with my mum and dad for a couple of days :thumbsup:
> I don't mind meeting up outside


Fair enough!  Should be smoother this year anyway- last year was a big rush for you wasn't it! I've added you to the 12- 12.30 timeslot. Means I will definitely meet you, too. I won't leave til I do! (Fancy browsing the Schmeezers with me? :ihih: )

I'm wondering if it would be good to have a couple of 'ambassadors'- so the people likely to be there first- so we know who to look out for. I shouldn't be too hard to spot, I don't think, but won't be arriving until about quarter past...

(And yes, I do think things through far too much! I have to really overthink at work and it's rubbing off onto everything else :blush: )


----------



## jasminex (Oct 16, 2012)

I've got my ticket - don't yet know if I'll take the train or not, depends if my friend comes too...


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

jasminex said:


> I've got my ticket - don't yet know if I'll take the train or not, depends if my friend comes too...


Added your name to the list 

If you're not bringing a friend, you're very welcome to tag along with a PF group  (You can if you bring a friend, too, of course! We're not exclusive  )


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

I shall be attending this lovely event  
I think, im still in two minds actually lol
tis far from the pool


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Shadow And Lightning said:


> I shall be attending this lovely event
> I think, im still in two minds actually lol
> tis far from the pool


It's not that far! I think it's going to take about an hour and a half for me from Manchester- shouldn't be too different from the Pool, can it?


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

I shall be getting there early will be coming from Chesterfield rather than home (Bristol). Will be with OH and he will want to rush around as we have to be in Folkestone for a concert that night :yikes: :eek6:. So probably won't have much time for socializing!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm getting rather excited  I'm soooo looking forward this 

I went on my own last year  so it will be lovely to meet up and go around with other mad cat ladies 

Please can you add me to the 12-12:30 gang 



ellsbells0123 said:


> I am aiming to get there 12/12.30, meeting up with Sarah and Viv hopefully


I'm planning on getting there around the same time  yes, defiantly meeting up :thumbup:



Joy84 said:


> Well, I'm a maybe ...
> 
> Just have to buy the blinking tickets and stop thinking about it :mad2:
> 
> ...


Come on Joy, get your bum in gear and book your ticket 

I'm coming the other way and have now decided to drive.


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

JordanRose said:


> It's not that far! I think it's going to take about an hour and a half for me from Manchester- shouldn't be too different from the Pool, can it?


it takes about two hours so not too bad really... mmm tempting


----------



## MoochH (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm being chaperoned by my mum. Can't be trusted not to cat nap or clear the bank account spending on Mooch. Would love to say hi to as many other pf'ers though. Did the badges work last year?


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

MoochH said:


> I'm being chaperoned by my mum. Can't be trusted not to cat nap or clear the bank account spending on Mooch. Would love to say hi to as many other pf'ers though. Did the badges work last year?


I think a couple of people found- and said hello to- eachother with the badges :thumbsup:


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

JordanRose said:


> Sorry to do another one, but I have an idea that I would like to test out, if possible  Plus, it's creeping ever nearer. We're officially in November!! (Yikes!)
> 
> Basically, I thought that we could have group meetings outside the hall and then go in together. So, what I was thinking was that people could meet in half hour intervals- if they wanted- and then we could walk round together
> 
> ...


Steve is driving me up and we should be there between 12-12.30 we are meeting up with Sarah and Ellen would be lovely to meet up with you too  x



ellsbells0123 said:


> I am aiming to get there 12/12.30, meeting up with Sarah and Viv hopefully


Yep can't wait to see you and Sarah again.  x


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

vivien said:


> Steve is driving me up and we should be there between 12-12.30 we are meeting up with Sarah and Ellen would be lovely to meet up with you too  x
> 
> Yep can't wait to see you and Sarah again.  x


Can't wait to see you both again too  and Steve of course  xx

Hope you and your furries are all ok


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

We are all great Sarah. :thumbsup: I still got 3 of the furries on meds Tiga is still on steroids. Yogi is back on ABs and it could be for life, and Taz is on the propalin for life now. But they are quite happy, 

Viv xx


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Can add me to the showing list ;-) Can't guarantee to be still for long enough though as showing in 2 different sections, which are about as far from each other as they can be:-( But will try to remember to print a badge out so anyone passing me stands a chance lol


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

vivien said:


> We are all great Sarah. :thumbsup: I still got 3 of the furries on meds Tiga is still on steroids. Yogi is back on ABs and it could be for life, and Taz is on the propalin for life now. But they are quite happy,
> 
> Viv xx


I'm sorry to hear they're all on meds, but glad they're happy  xx


----------



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

Me and the OH will be driving up in the morning, we'll probably have a nose around on our own and then we can come meet you all at 12-12.30pm.


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

vivien said:


> Steve is driving me up and we should be there between 12-12.30 we are meeting up with Sarah and Ellen would be lovely to meet up with you too  x
> 
> Yep can't wait to see you and Sarah again.  x


Vivien - we MUST meet up - I will have your Joshy calendar!!!


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

Getting excited 

I am most probably going to drive.


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Ah, of course 
I keep wondering, should I shouldn't I and the train ticket prices went up already :mad5:
I can now get a return ticket for £20 but it's going to be on a slower train, taking 2h, otherwise it's £15-£20 each way for a train taking 1h10min


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Joy come with me if you want hunni. 

Jordan I'll be queuing at the doors at 6am!!!!! HAHAHAHA no I joke 

As it takes me 2 & a bit hours to get up there I'll probs arrive around 11ish  xxx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

carolmanycats said:


> Vivien - we MUST meet up - I will have your Joshy calendar!!!


Hi carol yes I can't wait to see you again and to get my Joshy calendar,  I have pmed you xxx



Cheryl89 said:


> Joy come with me if you want hunni.
> 
> Jordan I'll be queuing at the doors at 6am!!!!! HAHAHAHA no I joke
> 
> As it takes me 2 & a bit hours to get up there I'll probs arrive around 11ish  xxx


Hi Cheryl it would be nice to meet up with you too. I will get there about 12-2.30 I am getting excited now got to get my boys lots of prezzies :thumbsup: xx


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

vivien said:


> Hi carol yes I can't wait to see you again and to get my Joshy calendar,  I have pmed you xxx
> 
> Hi Cheryl it would be nice to meet up with you too. I will get there about 12-2.30 I am getting excited now got to get my boys lots of prezzies :thumbsup: xx


I'll be there hon  you have my number , can't wait to see you all and have smooshes!!! Xxxx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Cheryl89 said:


> I'll be there hon  you have my number , can't wait to see you all and have smooshes!!! Xxxx


Ooooh thank you for remindinding me I better put your number in my phone  :thumbsup:

Viv xx


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

We are driving. Need to speak to OH and see what time we are getting there. Would be great to meet some of you!


----------



## CAPA7 (Jun 23, 2012)

I will be coming with my husband, we'll probably be there for 12 but not sure yet. Plus, I need to point out that whilst I will do my best to meet as many of you as I can, I'm not entirely sure just how sociable my bear of a husband will be :yikes:


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

ive booked my ticket and sorted out the trains wooo


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

I've been told I am arriving at about 7am :yikes: :cryin:

I'll be easy to find - I will be with Carly by the most amazing pen you've ever seen :yesnod: :lol:


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Yayyy I'm gonna meet many cat chatters 

I'll be there with OH and Cats Galore and Suzuki I think it is?

Seee youuu all there  yay

xxx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Cheryl89 said:


> Yayyy I'm gonna meet many cat chatters
> 
> I'll be there with OH and Cats Galore and Suzuki I think it is?
> 
> ...


can't wait cheryl 
suzuki is quiet on here but she is Flossy's new slave and is having 3 of her kittens too:thumbsup:


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

cats galore said:


> can't wait cheryl
> suzuki is quiet on here but she is Flossy's new slave and is having 3 of her kittens too:thumbsup:


You know what I can't wait for? Those battered chips again :drool: :lol: !! And for the show too hehe.

I'm excited Hun  ahhh she sounds great, that's such a great turn out for your kitties xxxxx


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

Just noticed this thread, hadn't realised it was Supremes - would love to go as not been for a few years, better investigate when it is and if its do-able! I'd be coming from Manchester on train.

off to investigate!

Was there a NFC person on this thread going? I'd def be looking at those cats


----------



## londongal796 (Oct 7, 2011)

I will aim to meet everyone during the 12-12:30 slot since that's when pretty much everyone is going to be meeting up! :thumbup: Looking forward to seeing you all there!!


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Is anyone going up from Southampton area ? Have looked at trains but times are rubbish , not averse to driving but would love company / car share ?


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

I don't know if I'll make it. Return train fares are high now from Manchester - wish I'd been organised 

Will diarise it for next year!


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Azriel391 said:


> Is anyone going up from Southampton area ? Have looked at trains but times are rubbish , not averse to driving but would love company / car share ?


Sweetie you're welcome to come with me if you can get to essex 

Xxx


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Yay!
I've just hitched a ride with Ellsbells so I'm definitely coming 
Now for the ticket, did I see someone mentioning they've got a spare one?
Happy to buy it off that person if it's still available


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

Joy84 said:


> Yay!
> I've just hitched a ride with Ellsbells so I'm definitely coming
> Now for the ticket, did I see someone mentioning they've got a spare one?
> Happy to buy it off that person if it's still available


munchkinpie had a spare ticket


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

ellsbells0123 said:


> munchkinpie had a spare ticket


Thanks! PM-ed already


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Azriel391 said:


> Is anyone going up from Southampton area ? Have looked at trains but times are rubbish , not averse to driving but would love company / car share ?


Aww you could have come with me but I am going on to my parents for a few days afterwards  Maybe next time 
You'll be more than welcome to join me at the Wessex show next March though - it's held at Fleming Park Leisure centre in Eastleigh :thumbsup:


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Azriel391 said:


> Is anyone going up from Southampton area ? Have looked at trains but times are rubbish , not averse to driving but would love company / car share ?


Train times and connections were pants last year and the same when I looked a couple of weeks ago  last year I left home before 7am caught the train from Wycombe to Banbury waited just under an hour in the freezing cold for the next connecting train to B'ham, took about 2 1/2 hours, and there were loads of delays on the way home  so have made up my mind to drive, should take hour and 40 mins if sat nav behaves 

If you're on my way, you're more than welcome to jump in with me


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Not sure what time will be arriving as am coming down to Nottingham the day before and driving from there. I have no idea how long that takes 

I haven't bought tickets yet either... should I pre-book or can I get them when I get there?


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Isn't it all exciting?!! It looks like a lot of us will be there around the same time too- can't wait to meet you all! 3 weeks today


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Psygon said:


> Not sure what time will be arriving as am coming down to Nottingham the day before and driving from there. I have no idea how long that takes
> 
> I haven't bought tickets yet either... should I pre-book or can I get them when I get there?


I haven't bought my ticket either - I paid 'on the door' last year and am hoping it will be the same this year too.
Nottingham is about an hour and a half I think. It takes me about an hour to get to my parents just outside Loughborough


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm still uming and arhing.... Anybody got a spare place in their car from North London?


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

I did buy train tickets just in case I was going to go. After the Yorkshire show I decided not to attend the supreme. 

Then this morning I realised I had a hair cut booked for the 23rd anyway so definitely won't be going.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I have no idea when we'll get there, as I'm not designated driver so it's up to MrRustyRead.

I might remember to stick on a name thingy, if so come over & say hi


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Sounds like you are all going to have a great time :thumbup:


Don't forget your camera's!!!!


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Cheryl89 said:


> Sweetie you're welcome to come with me if you can get to essex :
> Hi hon thank you, will have lk at map see if wks but not sure will
> 
> Xxx





lymorelynn said:


> Aww you could have come with me but I am going on to my parents for a few days afterwards  Maybe next time
> You'll be more than welcome to join me at the Wessex show next March though - it's held at Fleming Park Leisure centre in Eastleigh :thumbsup:


Hi Lynn , thank you def next time and yes I'd love to join you at Wessex  looking forward to seeing you next Sunday 



sarahecp said:


> Train times and connections were pants last year and the same when I looked a couple of weeks ago  last year I left home before 7am caught the train from Wycombe to Banbury waited just under an hour in the freezing cold for the next connecting train to B'ham, took about 2 1/2 hours, and there were loads of delays on the way home  so have made up my mind to drive, should take hour and 40 mins if sat nav behaves
> 
> If you're on my way, you're more than welcome to jump in with me


Hi Sarah , thankyou  my geog is hopeless may you pm postcode so can see if poss to drive to you ?

Thank you all for making me feel so welcome and part of pf crew


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Azriel391 said:


> Hi Lynn , thank you def next time and yes I'd love to join you at Wessex  looking forward to seeing you next Sunday
> 
> Hi Sarah , thankyou  my geog is hopeless may you pm postcode so can see if poss to drive to you ?
> 
> Thank you all for making me feel so welcome and part of pf crew


You're welcome 

My geography is hopeless too! I'll pm you now.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Yep, McWillow, 7 is just about right! Are you still coming up to me the night before? I've bookeed either a day or half day off work, can't remember which, so will be around.

For anyone else who wants to go, I'll have a free space in a car from just outside Oxford on the way doown, but not on the way up. Any use to anyone?


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

i've seen people mention that they wore badges last year. can i ask what they were. did you just right your username and pf on a sticky label or something like that?


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

cats galore said:


> i've seen people mention that they wore badges last year. can i ask what they were. did you just right your username and pf on a sticky label or something like that?


I did this a year or so ago that people used, posting it again if it's any help, not sure if you can copy it from here though? If not, PM me and I can send it I think lol!


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

I think I'm going to wear this, kindly designed by OliviaRussian


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

I can't wait for the Supreme!!!! I got my pen details etc a few days ago and will give my pen number to Carly in case anyone wants to swing by and see us. We are leaving at 4.45 that morning so I will be taking LOTS of coffee breaks and probably looking a bit haggard! 

I am hoping to see the other PF cats on show too. Last year I was there for the whole day and didn't cuddle a single cat - am hoping to rectify that this year 

Oh and I am also going to stock up on Plague rats this year too!


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Aurelie said:


> I can't wait for the Supreme!!!! I got my pen details etc a few days ago and will give my pen number to Carly in case anyone wants to swing by and see us. We are leaving at 4.45 that morning so I will be taking LOTS of coffee breaks and probably looking a bit haggard!
> 
> I am hoping to see the other PF cats on show too. Last year I was there for the whole day and didn't cuddle a single cat - am hoping to rectify that this year
> 
> Oh and I am also going to stock up on Plague rats this year too!


I will be along to see you and absolutely refuse to leave until I have had cuddles from a certain Schmeezer


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

make sure I have your pen number Aurelie - I am determined to have a cuddle with a certain somecat


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

lymorelynn said:


> make sure I have your pen number Aurelie - I am determined to have a cuddle with a certain somecat


Maybe we should go together *_whispers_* then you can distract Aurelie while I bundle certain somecat into the swag bag....


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

lymorelynn said:


> make sure I have your pen number Aurelie - I am determined to have a cuddle with a certain somecat





JordanRose said:


> I will be along to see you and absolutely refuse to leave until I have had cuddles from a certain Schmeezer


Looking forward to it ladies


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Think we've got away with it, Lynn! :ihih:


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

JordanRose said:


> Think we've got away with it, Lynn! :ihih:


I'll set Nancy on you!


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Aurelie said:


> I'll set Nancy on you!


And she'll do what exactly? Chatter me to death [or should that read 'deaf'] ? Already half way there so bring it on!


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

carly87 said:


> Yep, McWillow, 7 is just about right! Are you still coming up to me the night before? I've bookeed either a day or half day off work, can't remember which, so will be around.
> 
> For anyone else who wants to go, I'll have a free space in a car from just outside Oxford on the way doown, but not on the way up. Any use to anyone?


Yep coming up to you on the Friday for a Chinese  :thumbup:

Make sure you have lots of milk and teabags for the morning - I am _so _not a morning person :lol:


----------



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

Can you add me to the 12-12.30 list? Just in case I turn up and everyone is like 'who is that...?' :lol: 

Super excited to meet everyone, you all need to stop me buying Luna too many presents ..


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

alixtaylor said:


> Can you add me to the 12-12.30 list? Just in case I turn up and everyone is like 'who is that...?' :lol:
> 
> Super excited to meet everyone, you all need to stop me buying Luna too many presents ..


Done and done! 

And as for buying presents- we're all going to go absolutely mad, aren't we?! Cat Addicts (not so) Anonymous on our annual get-together :laugh:

Now, odd question for those who went last year- is it better to take cash or do stalls take cards?


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

JordanRose said:


> Done and done!
> 
> And as for buying presents- we're all going to go absolutely mad, aren't we?! Cat Addicts (not so) Anonymous on our annual get-together :laugh:
> 
> *Now, odd question for those who went last year- is it better to take cash or do stalls take cards?*


good question. would be handy to know this


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

A lot of them take cards


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

MCWillow said:


> A lot of them take cards


so maybe take card and some cash - looks like the kittys will be getting lots of presents


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

oliviarussian said:


> I'm still uming and arhing.... Anybody got a spare place in their car from North London?


I have if you want


----------



## londongal796 (Oct 7, 2011)

cats galore said:


> so maybe take card and some cash - looks like the kittys will be getting lots of presents


I know last year I brought a set amount of cash that I could spend but had to beg the OH to let me spend on the card as well in the end!!! I got way too much stuff -- I don't think I'll go quite as crazy this year. I just realised we never actually gave them everything we got (I tried to ration things) and so I just got out the Undercover Mouse. Quite good toy-wise (got all four together) but it is LOUD. But did get my first photo with all four of them in the same shot, woohoo!!!


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

ellsbells0123 said:


> I have if you want


Yay, it would be great to go together, come on Olivia, now you've got no excuse


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

ellsbells0123 said:


> I have if you want





Joy84 said:


> Yay, it would be great to go together, come on Olivia, now you've got no excuse


Wow, Thanks for the offer..... That may well swing it for me as I really didn't fancy going by myself on the train.... Let me have a think and I will get back to you during the week  xx


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

londongal796 said:


> I know last year I brought a set amount of cash that I could spend but had to beg the OH to let me spend on the card as well in the end!!! I got way too much stuff -- I don't think I'll go quite as crazy this year. I just realised we never actually gave them everything we got (I tried to ration things) and so I just got out the Undercover Mouse. Quite good toy-wise (got all four together) but it is LOUD. But did get my first photo with all four of them in the same shot, woohoo!!!


I want one of those for Spooks- I think he'd like it  But, he'd probably be scared of the noise


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

If anyone needs a lift from Essex/London area and you can get to Basildon (or you're on the way towards Birm...then I can collect you)

Have 2 spaces for anyone who doesn't fancy the train xxx


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

You're all down south! 

I don't suppose anyone is getting the train from Manchester Piccadilly, are they? I wouldn't mind a travel buddy


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

JordanRose said:


> You're all down south!
> 
> I don't suppose anyone is getting the train from Manchester Piccadilly, are they? I wouldn't mind a travel buddy


Someone did say they're taking the train from Manchester!


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Jannor said:


> Just noticed this thread, hadn't realised it was Supremes - would love to go as not been for a few years, better investigate when it is and if its do-able! *I'd be coming from Manchester on train.*
> 
> off to investigate!
> 
> Was there a NFC person on this thread going? I'd def be looking at those cats


Found it


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

JordanRose said:


> You're all down south!
> 
> I don't suppose anyone is getting the train from Manchester Piccadilly, are they? I wouldn't mind a travel buddy


Oh Hun!!!! I'd let you come with me! Move down south  :lol: xx


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Joy84 said:


> Found it


I saw that, too, and was going to offer to keep them company but I'm sure Jannor later decided against going. (But if I'm wrong, Jannor, the offer is still there :yesnod: )

My train will call at these points, so if anyone's getting on any of these stations, let me know, and I'll find you on the train 

10.35 Stockport
10:49 Macclesfield
11:07 Stoke-On-Trent
11:26 Stafford
11:41 Wolverhampton
12:04 Birmingham New Street


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

JordanRose said:


> I saw that, too, and was going to offer to keep them company but I'm sure Jannor later decided against going. (But if I'm wrong, Jannor, the offer is still there :yesnod: )
> 
> My train will call at these points, so if anyone's getting on any of these stations, let me know, and I'll find you on the train
> 
> ...


I'll happily grab you from station babe once u arrive? (unless it's like right on the door step hahaha) xx


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

JordanRose said:


> I saw that, too, and was going to offer to keep them company but I'm sure Jannor later decided against going. (But if I'm wrong, Jannor, the offer is still there :yesnod: )


Ah yes, you're right 
Trains too expensive, I missed that post :thumbdown:


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Cheryl89 said:


> I'll happily grab you from station babe once u arrive? (unless it's like right on the door step hahaha) xx


Cheryl, we'll have to arrange where to meet or ring each other when we arrive and hopefully i'll find you:thumbsup:
if anyone wants to go from wolverhampton area but doesn't fancy the train let me know. i have 8 seats and only 2 taken at present - mind you i'll need some space for lots of goodies


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I still have a space in my car if anyone is my way or on the way


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

cats galore said:


> Cheryl, we'll have to arrange where to meet or ring each other when we arrive and hopefully i'll find you:thumbsup:
> if anyone wants to go from wolverhampton area but doesn't fancy the train let me know. i have 8 seats and only 2 taken at present - mind you i'll need some space for lots of goodies


I'm coming back with you for a bit too for those gorgeous chips & kitten snugs!!!!!!

Can't wait to see you CG woohoo

Ill wait outside the front 4 you hunni... Where ever the coffee will be :lol: xxxxxx


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Cheryl89 said:


> I'll happily grab you from station babe once u arrive? (unless it's like right on the door step hahaha) xx


I'll be getting off at Birmingham International which is right next to the NEC as far as I can tell, so I should be okay. Thanks for the offer though!  x


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

lymorelynn said:


> OH :yikes: Not likely - he's on cat sitting duty  After the show I'm off up to Loughborough to stay with my mum and dad for a couple of days :thumbsup:
> I don't mind meeting up outside


Oh I live in Loughborough! :thumbsup:


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

no travel buddies from this far south


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Azriel391 said:


> no travel buddies from this far south


I really hope you'll still come.


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

sarahecp said:


> I really hope you'll still come.


Thanks Sarah not ruled out yet n would so love to meet u all xx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Cheryl89 said:


> I'm coming back with you for a bit too for those gorgeous chips & kitten snugs!!!!!!
> 
> Can't wait to see you CG woohoo
> 
> Ill wait outside the front 4 you hunni... Where ever the coffee will be :lol: xxxxxx


that's fine Cheryl, the kitties will be waiting and there are always battered chips for sale around here


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Azriel391 said:


> Thanks Sarah not ruled out yet n would so love to meet u all xx


I hope you still come too  either mine or Sarah's offer is there Hun.

My actual area in Laindon so maybe if you got the train to my C2C overground then we can go from mine or drive up - but I know it's all a bit out of your way so just see how you go   xxxx


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

cats galore said:


> that's fine Cheryl, the kitties will be waiting and there are always battered chips for sale around here


Hehehe yums x


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

oliviarussian said:


> Wow, Thanks for the offer..... That may well swing it for me as I really didn't fancy going by myself on the train.... Let me have a think and I will get back to you during the week  xx


I've just bitten the bullet and ordered my ticket!!!! So I will be coming with Ellsbells and Joy84... Looking forward to meeting everyone


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

oliviarussian said:


> I've just bitten the bullet and ordered my ticket!!!! So I will be coming with Ellsbells and Joy84... Looking forward to meeting everyone


So pleased you're coming :thumbup:


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

yippppppeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee xx


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I will have a space or two in the car - but we are exhibiting so will be leaving very early and coming back very late - can pick u fro Chippenham train station.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Thought I would do us a badge for those of us who would like to be recognised.. just fill in your name and print!!!!!!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

oliviarussian said:


> Thought I would do us a badge for those of us who would like to be recognised.. just fill in your name and print!!!!!!


Love it :thumbup:


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

oliviarussian said:


> Thought I would do us a badge for those of us who would like to be recognised.. just fill in your name and print!!!!!!





sarahecp said:


> Love it :thumbup:


I have ordered mine from Zazzle.

personalised badges button | Zazzle.co.uk

Hopefully it will last longer than 5 minutes.


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

You people are well too organized :thumbsup:
I still didn't book the ticket!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

ellsbells0123 said:


> I have ordered mine from Zazzle.
> 
> personalised badges button | Zazzle.co.uk
> 
> Hopefully it will last longer than 5 minutes.


Ooo I'm going to order one too 

What size did you get?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Silly question but how do you add your name to the badge? I've downloaded the picture but can't do anything with it


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> Silly question but how do you add your name to the badge? I've downloaded the picture but can't do anything with it


On the right hand side of the screen there is an add text button


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

sarahecp said:


> Ooo I'm going to order one too
> 
> What size did you get?


I went for 5.7cm


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

ellsbells0123 said:


> I went for 5.7cm


Thanks   going to order mine now


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

ellsbells0123 said:


> I have ordered mine from Zazzle.
> 
> personalised badges button | Zazzle.co.uk
> 
> Hopefully it will last longer than 5 minutes.


Ooooh you lot are posh... I was just going to print it and stick it to me with double sided tape!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CAPA7 (Jun 23, 2012)

oliviarussian said:


> Thought I would do us a badge for those of us who would like to be recognised.. just fill in your name and print!!!!!!


I'm totally ordering one from Zazzle! I can only imagine the look on husband's face when he sees it


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

oliviarussian said:


> I've just bitten the bullet and ordered my ticket!!!! So I will be coming with Ellsbells and Joy84... Looking forward to meeting everyone


Yaaaaaay!! So glad you've bitten the bullet  I'm so excited about this!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

But cash is always handy, particularly for the smaller ones with the really good toys.

Will have camera at the ready for flattering bed head shots of Hilda first thing in the morning. Bribes to release those images to the general public will be accepted, and are strongly encouraged!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Are you making brownies Carly? 

They were absolutely delicious  even with the grease proof paper *wink*


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

aww you girls are so kind and are gonna have such fun loving the badges i'd be proud to wear one, i will meet you some day i hope
best wishes, good luck, bring home prizes , most of all have fun


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

carly87 said:


> But cash is always handy, particularly for the smaller ones with the really good toys.
> 
> Will have camera at the ready for flattering bed head shots of Hilda first thing in the morning. Bribes to release those images to the general public will be accepted, and are strongly encouraged!


You can go off people ya know :scared:

Now - I have a lovely set of themed drapes, free to a good home if Carly carries on :devil:


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Goodness me ! If seems the world and her cat are going!! 

Everyone have the best time and Millie would be so grateful for some spiders!


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Ok, so I still didn't book the ticket, but I did order myself a badge


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Does anyone fancy doing me a badge? It doesn't work with my software!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Brownies? Hmmm, I could be coaxed! There'd prob be less of a take up at GCCF than TICA, but Hilda's coming down, so I could bully her into baking with me the day before and we could whip up a masterpiece between us!


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

I'll do it for you and bring it with me - dunno _why_ I am so nice to you!!!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Why don't we do something each!


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

I meant I would do your badge - I cant carry cookies as well - I'm not a donkey!! :cryin:


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I was wondering why you were offering!


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

MCWillow said:


> I meant I would do your badge - I cant carry cookies as well - I'm not a donkey!! :cryin:


You two have such a beautiful friendship! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Yeah, it's great. She picks on me, insults me, laughs at my water fountain impression... Then just walks off and leaves me! Can't wait to see what she's cooked up for the Supreme. Oh, and don't believe any of her ridiculous tales about me holding her hostage, kidnapping her on a train or putting her up against a 6 ft 6 living tank ot a man in my defense!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

ellsbells0123 said:


> I have ordered mine from Zazzle.
> 
> personalised badges button | Zazzle.co.uk
> 
> Hopefully it will last longer than 5 minutes.


If you are ordering a badge from zazzle tonight... chuck BONFIRENIGHT in as a code on checkout and you can get 20% off (they just sent me an email about it so hopefully it works!).


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Do you want Carly or Carly87 on your badge??

Are you all putting your usernames on them or you actual names, or both??


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

MCWillow said:


> Do you want Carly or Carly87 on your badge??
> 
> Are you all putting your usernames on them or you actual names, or both??


Both for me cos guess what? My name's not Olivia neither am I Russian!!!!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I put my user name on mine


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

owww i might do a badge too , even though im not going but i will one day


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

carly87 said:


> Why don't we do something each!


Oh, I'm useless when it comes to baking and wouldn't want to be the cause of giving you cat chatters food poisoning


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I really think we aught to have a cake fix. Would be lovely to swap cake!

Hilda, Carly will do I think. I reckon people will put 2 and 2 together and just might have a chance of working out who I am! What ya reckon?


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Ya got Carly in big letters and Carly87 in little letters 

I'm just gonna put some curlers in and wear a headscarf and pinny - everyone will know who I am then :lol:


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

carly87 said:


> I really think we aught to have a cake fix. Would be lovely to swap cake!


As it's my Birthday a few days before the Supreme I will bring cake


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I will too! Well, if I can motivate myself to bake.


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

MCWillow said:


> Do you want Carly or Carly87 on your badge??
> 
> Are you all putting your usernames on them or you actual names, or both??


Username. I don't know everyone's name so it wouldn't be much help 



oliviarussian said:


> Both for me cos guess what? My name's not Olivia neither am I Russian!!!!


:shocked:
Really?!
:lol:


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

I did my name!

But I also put Amber, Bentley and Chester too


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Yay!
My badge arrived :thumbup:
And I still didn't book the ticket :lol:

EDIT:
Is ticket factory the only way to buy?


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

Joy84 said:


> Yay!
> My badge arrived :thumbup:
> And I still didn't book the ticket :lol:
> 
> ...


Pic please!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Joy84 said:


> Yay!
> My badge arrived :thumbup:
> And I still didn't book the ticket :lol:
> 
> ...


You can buy your ticket there, that's what Viv is doing.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I'll be buying my ticket there too :thumbup1:


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Will the tickets be the same price at the door?

Here's the badge pic, I ordered it on ebay


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Joy84 said:


> Will the tickets be the same price at the door?
> 
> Here's the badge pic, I ordered it on ebay


:thumbup1: :thumbup1:

They should be the same price, but us that have ordered have to pay a booking fee.


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

sarahecp said:


> :thumbup1: :thumbup1:
> 
> They should be the same price, but us that have ordered have to pay a booking fee.


Yes, I just saw that which is why I was asking if it's the only place to buy


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I bought mine 'on the door' last year - there's a ticket machine where you put in the details of the hall you want to visit. It takes credit and debit cards I think - may take cash as well but can't remember. I paid £10 for my ticket last year so the same price as on the GCCF website but no booking fee - gone up to £11 this year hasn't it? But I can get in as a Senior Citizen this year :thumbup1:


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

lymorelynn said:


> I bought mine 'on the door' last year - there's a ticket machine where you put in the details of the hall you want to visit. It takes credit and debit cards I think - may take cash as well but can't remember. I paid £10 for my ticket last year so the same price as on the GCCF website but no booking fee - gone up to £11 this year hasn't it? But I can get in as a Senior Citizen this year :thumbup1:


Ah well, ordered from ticket factory already


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Yep, it's me. I've only had one pen number so far though!


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Has anybody received their tickets yet?

Got my badge, I ordered the small one (I'm not one to want to call attention to myself :blink::blink........ It's tiny!!!! 
You'll need binoculars to find me! :biggrin::biggrin: Doh!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

oliviarussian said:


> Has anybody received their tickets yet?
> 
> Got my badge, I ordered the small one (I'm not one to want to call attention to myself :blink::blink........ It's tiny!!!!
> You'll need binoculars to find me! :biggrin::biggrin: Doh!


No ticket yet and no badge either!

We won't need binoculars, we know what you look like


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

has anyones tickets arrived yet?


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

MrRustyRead said:


> has anyones tickets arrived yet?


Not yet, I think mine arrived about 2 weeks before the show last year.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

sarahecp said:


> Not yet, I think mine arrived about 2 weeks before the show last year.


12 days to go


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

My badge arrived today.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

ellsbells0123 said:


> My badge arrived today.


Hopefully mine should arrive tomorrow


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

I am getting really excited at meeting lots of PF people last year I could only pluck up the courage to speak to Carolmanycats I did go round the pens to see I I recognised anyone's prefix but just didn't pluck the courage up to speak  but I have Ellen and Sarah there this year, I will be going to see Chris Tiga's breeder if she is there. And Steve and Christine Simba's breeders if they are there.and I am hope in got see Chinablue this year 

Viv xx


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

I am now part of Dr Peter Collin's stewarding team so I am not sure what my movements & timings will be. But if you see a 6 foot plus woman in a white coat, there is a very strong possibility it will be me!!


----------



## MoochH (Aug 22, 2012)

I've made my own badge out of paper and sellotape!
I've never been to a cat show before so very excited ...my tickets haven't arrived yet though.


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

I just ordered my badge  Hope I'm not too late though :001_tt2: x


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Still haven't received my badge


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

sarahecp said:


> Still haven't received my badge


I ordered mine on the 4th November, it arrived 11th 

Hopefully wont be long till your one arrives.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

ellsbells0123 said:


> I ordered mine on the 4th November, it arrived 11th
> 
> Hopefully wont be long till your one arrives.


I ordered mine the same day


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

sarahecp said:


> Still haven't received my badge


Have you received an email saying it was dispatched? If not I'd chase... Mine came yesterday


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

oliviarussian said:


> Have you received an email saying it was dispatched? If not I'd chase... Mine came yesterday


I had an email on the 6th to say it was queued for shipping. If it doesn't arrive tomorrow I will chase them.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

It's arrived :thumbup:


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

Totally missed the badges... just ordered!


----------



## CAPA7 (Jun 23, 2012)

Got my badge today, but still no tickets


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

My ticket has arrived :thumbup:


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

I also got mine too


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

YAAAAY! Look what came today!





Isn't it exciting! 




(Wish Spooks was going so you could all meet him. Boohoo! Definitely not his thing, though...)


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Yayyyyy my tickets are here!!! Xxx


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

I really hope our tickets arrive today as well... Zazzle say my badge (got one for OH as well ) have been shipped so fingers crossed!


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Mine and SS tickets came today


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Got my tickets today, but still no badges - said they were dispatched on the 6th!


----------



## oggers86 (Nov 14, 2011)

Got my tickets today


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

Got my ticket too


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

Got all my stuff yesterday - parking permit, instructions and trade stand passes. Got 5 but only need 4. Not sure if I am allowed to give one away to one of you lot?


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Haha, Hilda. No getting out of it now then!


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

My tickets still haven't arrived  Anybody else still waiting?

Think I'll give it till tomorrow then give them a ring..


----------



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

oliviarussian said:


> My tickets still haven't arrived  Anybody else still waiting?
> 
> Think I'll give it till tomorrow then give them a ring..


Mine haven't arrived yet either, I'm going to wait until Monday and then chase up with them.


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

oliviarussian said:


> My tickets still haven't arrived  Anybody else still waiting?
> 
> Think I'll give it till tomorrow then give them a ring..





alixtaylor said:


> Mine haven't arrived yet either, I'm going to wait until Monday and then chase up with them.


If tickets dont arrive they will leave a duplicate at the box office if you call them.


----------



## munchkinpie (Oct 20, 2011)

I gave away a spare ticket


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

Can all the PF members that are showing their babies please let me have pen numbers so i can come and say hi


----------



## CAPA7 (Jun 23, 2012)

Tickets finally arrived yesterday!!!!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

ellsbells0123 said:


> Can all the PF members that are showing their babies please let me have pen numbers so i can come and say hi


I'm sure Carly is collecting pen numbers of PF'ers who are showing and sending them out to who wants them.


----------



## CAPA7 (Jun 23, 2012)

sarahecp said:


> I'm sure Carly is collecting pen numbers of PF'ers who are showing and sending them out to who wants them.


If that's the case I'd want to know them as well pls Carly


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

If you send Carly a PM, she can send them to you when shes done the list. Her software doesnt allow her to start a PM session, but she can reply to PMs


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I'd love to PM you all, but so far, I've only had one pen number from someone showing! Well, apart from mine of course.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Yay!!! The badges arrived today :thumbup:










Thought I'd take a closer one of the badges, but someone thought they were a new toy! Guess who?? :lol:


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I think that's Cedar's paw?


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

sarahecp said:


> I think that's Cedar's paw?


You win!!  :thumbup:


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

MCWillow said:


> Yay!!! The badges arrived today :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For a second, I thought that was a photo of Cedar's back (looking down from a high angle) and you had giant sized badges!! :lol:


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

It just rushed downstairs to see if my ticket has turned up yet....... :frown2::frown2::frown2::frown2:


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Getting excited now!

Still have onlyhad a few pen numbers, but for those of you who've asked, I'll email them to you Friday night.


----------



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

My tickets arrived this morning 

If I could get pen numbers as well that would be great!

I didn't order a badge in time so will have to do a bit of crafting to make one...


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Anyone who wants pen numbers needs to PM me.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Just wanted to say Good luck to everyone!


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

carly87 said:


> *Getting excited now!*
> 
> Still have onlyhad a few pen numbers, but for those of you who've asked, I'll email them to you Friday night.


Me too!! Just made the final thing for the pen  :thumbup:


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Could I have the list of pen numbers Carly? When you've compiled it I'll PM you.


I must admit, I realised last week that I had no clue where my train tickets had gone to. I couldn't find them anywhere and was dreading having to pay again or worse still, miss out but today I found them! I'm so relieved! 

I put them in a 'safe place' and in true Jordan style, forgot where that 'safe place' was


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

I'm back from holidays, ticket was waiting for me, can't wait


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

alixtaylor said:


> My tickets arrived this morning
> 
> If I could get pen numbers as well that would be great!
> 
> *I didn't order a badge in time so will have to do a bit of crafting to make one...*


I ordered mine from ebay, got it within 2-3 days


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

I am getting sooooo excited. I just hope I can pluck up the courage to say hello to everyone. 

Viv xx


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

Sorry guys I won't be able to go this year


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Steverags said:


> Sorry guys I won't be able to go this year


Noooooo I was looking forward to catching up with you and Christine  are you sure you couldn't make it?

Viv xx


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Steverags said:


> Sorry guys I won't be able to go this year


*hits the 'dislike' button*

Thats a shame Steve


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

I ordered badges and they haven't arrived...so might need to resort to print and stick on my side boob............... :blush2:

Can't wait to meet you lot xx so excited  xx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Cheryl89 said:


> I ordered badges and they haven't arrived...so might need to resort to print and stick on my side boob............... :blush2:
> 
> Can't wait to meet you lot xx so excited  xx


I didn't get time to make or buy a badge so I will post what I am wearing the night before if I get time. It's my grandsons birthday on the day of the supreme and I will be going to see him Friday night

Viv xx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm getting so excited too, I can't wait 

It's going to be so nice meeting everyone 



Steverags said:


> Sorry guys I won't be able to go this year


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Can't remember and to save me trawling through threads can someone remind me of time and place meetup in case none of mine are being judged at the time and I can get there.

Thanks


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

You're not going, Steve? How am I supposed to get stalker hugs if my stalker isn't even there!


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Cheryl89 said:


> I ordered badges and they haven't arrived...so might need to resort to print and stick on my side boob............... :blush2:
> 
> Can't wait to meet you lot xx so excited  xx


Well I've got my badge but NO BLOODY TICKET!! :cursing:

I've just phoned them and they say it was posted 11 days ago... so they are sending me a duplicate letter which I hand in when I arrive and they will print me a new one..... Let's see if this turns up!


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

oliviarussian said:


> Well I've got my badge but NO BLOODY TICKET!! :cursing:
> 
> I've just phoned them and they say it was posted 11 days ago... so they are sending me a duplicate letter which I hand in when I arrive and they will print me a new one..... Let's see if this turns up!


Oh no!! We are opposites!!! 

Oh hun, I hope it shows up either way they'll defo be a duplicate at the box office for when these things happen  xx


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

vivien said:


> I didn't get time to make or buy a badge so I will post what I am wearing the night before if I get time. It's my grandsons birthday on the day of the supreme and I will be going to see him Friday night
> 
> Viv xx


My badge never even arrived  I made one for me and CG  God damn it!!!

Happy birthday Grandson Viv on Saturday  xxxxxxxx


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Cheryl89 said:


> My badge never even arrived  I made one for me and CG  God damn it!!!
> 
> Happy birthday Grandson Viv on Saturday  xxxxxxxx


Have you had an email saying it's been sent? Fingers crossed there is still time.....


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

carly87 said:


> You're not going, Steve? How am I supposed to get stalker hugs if my stalker isn't even there!


If I could get there I would Carly, just for hugs with you


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Then you'd better get your skates on!


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

oliviarussian said:


> Have you had an email saying it's been sent? Fingers crossed there is still time.....


Nope hun, not a sausage...had an email saying hey and welcome and processing order...but no dispatch...I just know it's gonna come to late!!

Paper and tape side boob it is!!!!!!!!!! :lol: xx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Cheryl89 said:


> My badge never even arrived  I made one for me and CG  God damn it!!!
> 
> Happy birthday Grandson Viv on Saturday  xxxxxxxx


Thank you Cheryl he is 12 this year. My time flies past 

Viv xx


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Jordan.... Where are you???? Where are we meeting???

I have never been but it looks huge and have just been looking at the maps

Is there a main entrance? I suppose people will be coming by car and train so is there anywhere central, The map of the piazza area has meeting points but is quite a way from the box office for people who are getting tickets at the door

For those who are familiar with NEC any ideas?

Main site 


Piazza


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Only been the once. It is HUGE! Last year I felt like a little lost sheep all on my own  

Went by train, train station leads to main NEC entrance and all the different halls, there are places to eat, toilets, lockers and ticket box offices. There are doors around to the outside world, out there are bus stops and car parks. 

That's all I can tell you sorry 

I'm driving this year and getting a bit scared in case I get lost


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Oh my God, I didn't realise how big it was!! 

I was thinking we could meet outside the hall itself but don't know if that will be possible- I hadn't thought about the box office being separate (I had normal cat shows in mind where you pay at the door as you go in  )

Also, what is the 'skywalk'? And why do you need to get a lift to it? Is it really high up? I'm not good with heights! :yikes: :lol:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

The halls (17 & 18) are on the ground floor so you don't worry about going high up  It's pretty easy to meet outside the hall as there is a big corridor (the atrium on the map) running round the edge


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

lymorelynn said:


> The halls (17 & 18) are on the ground floor so you don't worry about going high up  It's pretty easy to meet outside the hall as there is a big corridor (the atrium on the map) running round the edge


Hooray! You've saved my sanity (just about  )- it does look like it'll be easy to meet outside the hall, too, so it's probably easier to do that 

(I was wondering if I could get someone's mobile number in case I get lost, actually? I'm on my own and the world's worst navigator :blushing: )


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

PM'd you Jordan 
I had thought not to come - didn't want to spoil anyone's day by bursting into tears  - but my parent's are expecting me still


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

lymorelynn said:


> PM'd you Jordan
> I had thought not to come - didn't want to spoil anyone's day by bursting into tears  - but my parent's are expecting me still


You saved the day again! Thank you  x

I'm so happy you're coming, too. And if you burst into tears, we all (unfortunately  ) understand- you'll be with your fellow crazy cat people after all :smilewinkgrin:

((HUGS))


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

lymorelynn said:


> PM'd you Jordan
> I had thought not to come - didn't want to spoil anyone's day by bursting into tears  - but my parent's are expecting me still


there's been so many losses here lately that we might all shed a tear with you  - don't want to flood the place though


----------



## munchkinpie (Oct 20, 2011)

How warm is the hall?


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

lymorelynn said:


> PM'd you Jordan
> I had thought not to come - didn't want to spoil anyone's day by bursting into tears  - but my parent's are expecting me still


So pleased that you are still coming Lynn.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

munchkinpie said:


> How warm is the hall?


I've been wondering this! I have a fab Siamese top that I reserve to wear on cat show days ( embarrassing, really! :blushing: ) but it's a vest top so I need to layer up. I imagine it's quite warm in the hall though, with the crowds and such...


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

cats galore said:


> there's been so many losses here lately that we might all shed a tear with you  - don't want to flood the place though


I'll bring a large box of tissues to share with you CG 

Munchkinpie - it's quite warm though I didn't take my coat off last year.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

I think the show is in halls 17 & 18


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

munchkinpie said:


> How warm is the hall?


I thought it was cold last year, but I'm always cold


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm so excited about this- can't believe how quickly it's come round! 

Roll on Saturday!!


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

I have thought about nothing else since Sunday! I can't wait/am really nervous!


----------



## munchkinpie (Oct 20, 2011)

Aww need to keep my moosey cozy. Il take a hot water bottle.


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

munchkinpie said:


> Aww need to keep my moosey cozy. Il take a hot water bottle.


I'm taking a heatpad for Bruno - I can't imagine it will be that warm for them in the morning.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Aurelie said:


> I have thought about nothing else since Sunday! I can't wait/am really nervous!


It's what's getting me through this very, very busy week, thinking about this show!

(The students I support have deadlines coming up so I'm doing lots of extra hours with them out of class- and also acting as a counsellor. I may well be a zombie on Saturday- I'm not used to full time work! :Yawn: )


----------



## munchkinpie (Oct 20, 2011)

I have a heat pad but where could I plug it in?


----------



## Trogers (Jul 11, 2012)

Sorry if this has already been discussed but is there a schedule anywhere of timings?
If not when's best to get there? We're just visiting and have other plans in Birmingham so are just going to come for a few hours and see what it's all about


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

They won't need heat pads. Just bring a couple of extra blankets if they chill easily.

Frankly, I'm glad of the cold, and worry when it gets hot with all the bodies packed in, as mine then start to dump their coats in handfuls.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Aurelie said:


> I have thought about nothing else since Sunday! I can't wait/am really nervous!





JordanRose said:


> It's what's getting me through this very, very busy week, thinking about this show!
> 
> (The students I support have deadlines coming up so I'm doing lots of extra hours with them out of class- and also acting as a counsellor. I may well be a zombie on Saturday- I'm not used to full time work! :Yawn: )


I've been so looking forward to this and to meeting up with everyone, things haven't been great lately and I think this is what I need, to be with mad cat ladies and meeting all the gorgeous cats 

Been wishing the week away, roll on Saturday!!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Looking forward to the supreme as well, although also slightly nervous as this will be the first time I've been away from the cats for any length of time since 2012 when we went away and came back to a very poorly Spoon.

But I'm trying not to worry, I know they will be being looked after very well while we are away.

I don't have a badge though... however, I do have a jumper with my signature pic on


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Sarah, are you bringing cake?


----------



## munchkinpie (Oct 20, 2011)

Had some bad news last night so may be attending without hubby.


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

munchkinpie said:


> Had some bad news last night so may be attending without hubby.


Sorry to hear that Munchkinpie. I'll be around if you get bored.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

carly87 said:


> Sarah, are you bringing cake?


I am bringing cake!!


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

munchkinpie said:


> Had some bad news last night so may be attending without hubby.


Hope you're okay hun, like the others - I will be with my OH and cats galore anyway so you can happily join us  xx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

munchkinpie said:


> Had some bad news last night so may be attending without hubby.


Me and hubby will be there too if you would like to be with us. I hope all is ok.

Viv xx


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Then you are welcome at my pen! In fact, I insist!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

munchkinpie said:


> Had some bad news last night so may be attending without hubby.


Sorry to hear this, we'll be sure to come and visit to keep you company  xx


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

It looks as if I need to have a secret stash of chocolate at my stand


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

nightkitten said:


> It looks as if I need to have a secret stash of chocolate at my stand


PM me your stand number please hunni, can't wait to meet you! x


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Bad news I won't be going now - my health and a family matter have intervened - sorry!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

spid said:


> Bad news I won't be going now - my health and a family matter have intervened - sorry!


Sorry to hear this Spid 

You take care xx


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

spid said:


> Bad news I won't be going now - my health and a family matter have intervened - sorry!


Sorry to hear you can't come Spid, I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Gutted, Spid.


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

spid said:


> Bad news I won't be going now - my health and a family matter have intervened - sorry!


Oh no Spid, I hope you're okay hun xxxxxxxxx


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

spid said:


> Bad news I won't be going now - my health and a family matter have intervened - sorry!


Sorry to hear this, take care xXx


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

Cheryl89 said:


> PM me your stand number please hunni, can't wait to meet you! x


Me or the chocolate? 

The stand number is not secret, it is IS3. In the middle of the hall in front of the seating area close to the Orientals.

Anyone who misses my stand should've gone to specsavers


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

That'll be me then...


----------



## oggers86 (Nov 14, 2011)

I am definitely coming with a friend now not hubby. Not sure what I am wearing yet, I have no badge. Will upload a pic in a bit so if anyone recognises me then come say hi. What time is everyone getting there?

ETA: Pic attached, most recent one of me. I will have darker hair than that though and I will be wearing makeup. My name is Becky


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

I think I will be wearing one of my cat jumpers as it's so cold. One is black with 2 white cats on the front and the other is grey with a cat on and the eyes sit right on each boob :blush2::yikes: 
And a black Parker

Viv xx


----------



## jasminex (Oct 16, 2012)

We've got our train tickets! We'll be there just after 9.00  Leaving around 3 to get the cheaper trains... Looking forward to seeing lots of lovely kitties - are we allowed to touch them (obviously with the owner's permission only!)? If so I am aiming for a Sphynx and some smooshyfaces  Soooo excited!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

vivien said:


> I think I will be wearing one of my cat jumpers as it's so cold. One is black with 2 white cats on the front and the other is grey with a cat on and the eyes sit right on each boob :blush2::yikes:
> And a black Parker
> 
> Viv xx


Not sure what I'll be wearing yet, but with the weather being so cold I'll be the one dressed for the arctic


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

i wish it was on tv then i could see you all, well the cats i mean, they put crufts on tv


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

Just realised my badges for me & OH haven't arrived so emailed the company and "lost in transit" so no badges for us!


----------



## MoochH (Aug 22, 2012)

catgeoffrey said:


> Just realised my badges for me & OH haven't arrived so emailed the company and "lost in transit" so no badges for us!


You and Mr CatGeoffrey will just have to approach people with badges on 
I'm going to have my mum on badge spotting duty.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I doubt many will let you touch due to the risk of cross-infection if you've been handling other cats.


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

carly87 said:


> I doubt many will let you touch due to the risk of cross-infection if you've been handling other cats.


This is true, I didn't get to touch a single cat last year.


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

Aurelie said:


> This is true, I didn't get to touch a single cat last year.


*dislike* but equally can understand concerns!


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

I ordered CG's badge about a week after mine, mine only just arrived today so I'm guessing CG's won't be here in time!!! 

Blooming typical!! 

Can't wait, Eines Tages zu gehen!!! (One day to go hahaha)

x


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

I won't have a badge (but I think I'm going too early for most people, and will be rushing around as have to be in Folkestone for about 5!!). If you see a woman sporting purple hair, glasses etc with a shocking pink and white coat it's more than likely to be me. My OH in contrast is dressed totally in black and will have a very heavy rucksack full of camera gear!


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

We will be there early so I will keep an open for you


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

We'll be there very, very early! Complete with Hilda and her bed head...


----------



## jasminex (Oct 16, 2012)

Awww no snuggles  - But fair enough, of course!!

(Maybe I need to take multiple changes of clothes and gloves )

I will just stick to taking lots of piccies :thumbsup:


----------



## londongal796 (Oct 7, 2011)

Am going to wear my cat lady shirt, it's bright red with a ginger cat on it kneading bread in a kitchen. It's super cute and represents Charlie AND Byron -- Charlie is ginger and we call Byron our 'little baker' because he's always kneading one of us or the bed covers, he'll knead away and I always say we need to get some dough so he can bake us some fresh bread!!

I'll also have a home-made badge as I didn't order a 'posh' proper one in time! :001_tt2:


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

One more sleep


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Really excited/nervous now, we are aiming to be at vetting in for 7.30 so will be getting a very early night tonight!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Just set off - had to go out and buy the cats a new toy before we left tho


----------



## munchkinpie (Oct 20, 2011)

Vetting in is meant to be a bit manic I'm hoping to be there 730 ish too


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

munchkinpie said:


> Vetting in is meant to be a bit manic I'm hoping to be there 730 ish too


I've heard it's a bit of a bun fight!


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

FYI, if anyone does come and say hello - my name is actually Kate


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

It's finally Friday!! Phew, this week has draaaaaagged! 

So excited I can't even tell you!  I've decided I'll get the train that gets me in at 12.13- so should be outside the hall for 12.30 ish.

If you all get sick of waiting, though, I can come and find you inside :blush:


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

For anyone setting up today can you let me know if there are covers available for the tops of the pens or do I need to bring something myself?


----------



## Citrineblue (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi, I've kept looking but I think I must have missed some info, is there a meet up time somewhere, I'm getting there around 10.00. Xxxx


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Citrineblue said:


> Hi, I've kept looking but I think I must have missed some info, is there a meet up time somewhere, I'm getting there around 10.00. Xxxx


There are quite a few of us meeting between 12 and 12.30 outside the halls  (List on the first post)

If you're still around, we'd love to meet you!  (I remember your photos from last year actually- they were fantastic!)


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Citrineblue said:


> Hi, I've kept looking but I think I must have missed some info, is there a meet up time somewhere, I'm getting there around 10.00. Xxxx


I arrive at 10.30-11 Hun with my OH, cats galore & Suzuki! Can't miss me, got a full right sleeve (tattooed) - might be covered up thou! But I'll post on here once I arrived there so people can find us if alone before meeting all these guys after 12  xx


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

We are driving. Not sure what time we are arriving... OH is a lazy wotzit and we are always late for everything but would love to meet you all at 12! We shall see!


----------



## oggers86 (Nov 14, 2011)

I should be there around 1ish. I am wearing charcoal skinny jeans, brown ankle boots and a red coat.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

I don't know what I'm wearing yet (disorganised or what?!  ) but should have a khaki rucksack with a panther on it- and long red hair- and a handful of tissues. Trust me to come down with the lurgy today! :mad2: :lol:


----------



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

IT'S TOMORROW! 

Are we meeting somewhere at 12-12.30pm or just wandering around to find each other?

I will have a homemade badge and an unimpressed OH following behind me!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

JordanRose said:


> I don't know what I'm wearing yet (disorganised or what?!  ) but should have a khaki rucksack with a panther on it- and long red hair- and a handful of tissues. Trust me to come down with the lurgy today! :mad2: :lol:


Oh no  dose yourself up and have a snuggle in bed with Spooks, that should make you feel better  xx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

i have no idea what to wear i feel the cold due to reynaulds but i don't want to end up too warm in my coat and have to carry it around with me. i need arms for goodies for my cats


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

alixtaylor said:


> IT'S TOMORROW!
> 
> Are we meeting somewhere at 12-12.30pm or just wandering around to find each other?
> 
> I will have a homemade badge and an unimpressed OH following behind me!


I'm just about to make my homemade badge, too. Not posh like all these Zazzle people! 

I think we're just meeting outside the hall- I guess we'll be pretty easy to find once we're all babbling together. We know we're all around the same vicinity anyway, at the same time :yesnod:



sarahecp said:


> Oh no  dose yourself up and have a snuggle in bed with Spooks, that should make you feel better  xx


Yes- bath, some Spooky snuggles, Beechams and bed tonight 

I'm sure I'll be fine tomorrow, just need to keep myself dosed up. I felt a little nose tickle this morning and it's very quickly become a full blown rotten cold. I always manage to time them badly


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Really looking forward to tomorrow :thumbup1: I hope you feel better for tomorrow Jordan  go to bed and dose yourself up. I am still hoping to get there by 12.30 :thumbup1: 

Viv xx


----------



## jasminex (Oct 16, 2012)

I have failed to make a badge but i have a blond stripe in my hair and 50s style glasses and will be with my friend who has long black hair and a large camera (I expect!) I will probably be too shy to say hello to anyone


----------



## MoochH (Aug 22, 2012)

jasminex said:


> I will probably be too shy to say hello to anyone


Please no one be too shy to say hello to me! It has to be worth my while walking round with a Mooch badge 
Look out for my gold sequin boots


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

MoochH said:


> Please no one be too shy to say hello to me! It has to be worth my while walking round with a Mooch badge
> Look out for my gold sequin boots


Gold sequin boots? Wow! I will be looking out for those


----------



## MoochH (Aug 22, 2012)

JordanRose said:


> Gold sequin boots? Wow! I will be looking out for those


Not as mad as they sound!! I'm 41 after all


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

MoochH said:


> Not as mad as they sound!! I'm 41 after all


You can still be mad at 41   I am


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Alixtaylor and Jasminex, if you'll be looking out for me I should probably mention that I look different to when you first met me :001_tongue:
My hair's much shorter, I've got a kind of asymmetric bob now


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

alixtaylor said:


> IT'S TOMORROW!
> 
> Are we meeting somewhere at 12-12.30pm or just wandering around to find each other?
> 
> I will have a homemade badge and an unimpressed OH following behind me!


Don't you just love an unimpressed OH trailing along behind? Mine is taking himself off to the cinema at some point


----------



## CAPA7 (Jun 23, 2012)

This is all very exciting! I, too, will have an unimpressed OH at my side, so I can't promise how sociable I'll manage to be! 
I'm very shy so be gentle!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

My OH will be staying at home, taking over the slave duties   


Just remembered to put the camera on charge, postcode is now in the sat nav, ticket in bag, badge on jacket and ..... We're nearly there


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

These OHs - mine just said 'do you want me to come with you tomorrow?' 
Nooooo!!! He is staying home to cat sit any way


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

I am packed and ready, Bruno has reluctantly had his claws clipped, I'm a bit paranoid that I will forget to get the carrier ready for judging but have set myself an alarm. I can't wait to see all the stalls and club alley - my husband was very taken with the Australian Mists asleep on the club table last year.


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Lol have you made Mr Lynn mince pies to tide him over on slave duty ?! Have a fab day everyone can't wait to see all the pics of the pf crew and all the gorgeous cats xx


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm nearly there, too.

Camera batteries are on charge;

Kindle is charging and new books on it for the journey;

Makeshift badge is almost done;

Train Tickets are packed;

Supreme ticket is...somewhere (  );

Outfit is still not really known 



Almost ready for my Beechams, early night and Spooky snuggles before a fabulous day tomorrow! Can't wait


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Azriel391 said:


> Lol have you made Mr Lynn mince pies to tide him over on slave duty ?! Have a fab day everyone can't wait to see all the pics of the pf crew and all the gorgeous cats xx


No, no mince pies ... I meant to but didn't have time  He will be happy playing snooker anyway 
Pictures ... mustn't forget camera


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

no mince pies !! cancels surprise visit to Mr Lynn 
Camera to bag, camera to bag ..... sic


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

That's me logging off for the night- will see you all tomorrow! :smile5:


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Rest well, hope u feel better tomorrow an d have fab day x


----------



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

My printer has failed on me so no badge  

I'll be wearing a big grey wooly jumper and black jeans/boots. I also have med-long ginger/red hair if that helps!

See you all tomorrow


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

Car cleaned, tank full & boot is empty 

See you all tomorrow xXx


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

ellsbells0123 said:


> Car cleaned, tank full & boot is empty
> 
> See you all tomorrow xXx


Oooohh empty boot ...... dangerous xx have lovely day


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

It's today!!!


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

Will have an unimpressed OH in tow too  

Haha! 

Must remember to pack tickets, lol! 

See you all there! :001_tongue:

Xxxxxxx


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Am I the only one who is a bit nervous?.... Being my first time and all! :blush:


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Grocery shopping done!

Got cakes  well, muffins, cupcakes and gingerbread men  

Wrap up, it's cold out there!!



oliviarussian said:


> Am I the only one who is a bit nervous?.... Being my first time and all! :blush:


I am too and it's my second time


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Just a quickie to say safe journey everyone  can't wait to see you all later especially Carolmanycats who will have my calendar of the very handsome Joshy 

Viv xx

Ps I have decided to wear my black jumper with the 2 white cats on the front xxx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

vivien said:


> Just a quickie to say safe journey everyone  can't wait to see you all later especially Carolmanycats who will have my calendar of the very handsome Joshy
> 
> Viv xx
> 
> Ps I have decided to wear my black jumper with the 2 white cats on the front xxx


You too Viv and Steve  and everyone else  xx

Oh, I still haven't decided what to wear


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

is it cold in the hall or does it get warm with everyone in there?


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

cats galore said:


> is it cold in the hall or does it get warm with everyone in there?


I thought it was cold last year, but I do feel the cold easily.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

just thought i'd warn everyone to take care on their journey. i live not too far from the NEC and i've woken up to freezing fog. safe journey everyone, and i hope to meet you all at last


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

just seen this on fb, be warned if this is on your route to the nec

Ok everybody there has been a big accident on the M40, people not hurt but some of the 12 dogs they were carrying have been killed, part of the motorway has been closed so please if you are transporting please try to find a different route


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

cats galore said:


> just seen this on fb, be warned if this is on your route to the nec
> 
> Ok everybody there has been a big accident on the M40, people not hurt but some of the 12 dogs they were carrying have been killed, part of the motorway has been closed so please if you are transporting please try to find a different route


Thanks for the CG, Will be travelling on M40 most of the way, will leaving earlier than planned and check the traffic reports now.

Poor dogs  RIP


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

sarahecp said:


> Thanks for the CG, Will be travelling on M40 most of the way, will leaving earlier than planned and check the traffic reports now.
> 
> Poor dogs  RIP


i've just phoned cheryl and let her know so they are leaving now to make sure they have enough time. this night help you sarah

BBC - Travel News - Motorways : Live Road Incidents


----------



## jasminex (Oct 16, 2012)

We're on our way, I'm wearing a leather jacket, patterned cardie and brown boots, my friend is wearing a parka  say hello if you recognise me


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

cats galore said:


> i've just phoned cheryl and let her know so they are leaving now to make sure they have enough time. this night help you sarah
> 
> BBC - Travel News - Motorways : Live Road Incidents


Thanks CG  x


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

jasminex said:


> We're on our way, I'm wearing a leather jacket, patterned cardie and brown boots, my friend is wearing a parka  say hello if you recognise me


i'll have a badge on that vheryl is making me so if you spot me please feel free to say hello - i might not remember what everyone is wearing


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

m40 is now closed northbound 
traffic is advised to divert to m1 and m6


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm up and getting ready to set off soon  

I can't find my ticket anywhere  So I've printed off the receipt and hopefully can get another without paying again 

I'll be there for about 12.30 and will be wearing a Siamese cat top, black converse boots, a blue checkered coat and will have a khaki rucksack and purple spotty camera bag. I also have a 'Spookaloids Fanclub' badge 

Should be easy to spot! 

I'm so excited (but also a little nervous :blush: ). See you all later


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

cats galore said:


> m40 is now closed northbound
> traffic is advised to divert to m1 and m6


Oh no  I best get my skates on, I'm sure my sat nav will get me there some time tonight  never trust a Garmin 



JordanRose said:


> I'm up and getting ready to set off soon
> 
> I can't find my ticket anywhere  So I've printed off the receipt and hopefully can get another without paying again
> 
> ...


Hope you're feeling better Jordan


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

I've felt better! Still quite grotty but hey ho! I'm not going to let a cold stop me- been looking forward to this since last year's Supreme!!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm changing my route, M25, M1, M6, not a nice one but should get me there on time.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

sarahecp said:


> I'm changing my route, M25, M1, M6, not a nice one but should get me there on time.


i think that's what cheryl is doing now too. at least you'll get there


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

I should be almost there but instead sat in the hairdressers with a head full of tin foil, have fun everyone


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Just stopped at the services for a quick wee   

According to the sat nav I should be there at 11:45


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Awwww can't believe I'm missing this again, green with envy here 

Have a great time everyone!!



Oh yeah, patiently waiting for any updates..


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Have a great time everyone, wish I was there!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm now on the shuttle bus


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Just left. Saw Carly Mcwillow and jesthar with the handsome Tango. Didn't see any of the other members though with the exception of Nightkitten on her stand. The other forum cats were all being judged so I didn't see them. Spent lots of money on food litter treats and toys for the Vikings. Had lovely cuddles with a huge coonie and some tiny Somalis. (I will have my sorrel Somali one day). Now on way to Folkestone!!

Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Arrived with OH, cats galore & Suzuki  at around 11, saw night kitten, Carly, Jesthar, McWilllow, Sarah, Ellen, Viv, Aurelie, broccoli (spelling) - never got to see carol but will just transfer donation via paypal  

Got some fab pics of the beautiful cages of Carly & Aurelie's & also got some of Bruno being judged which I'll send to Aurelie to put up  

Got so much stuff (not as much as cats galore!!!!!) :lol: 

Heading home now, very gutted I missed you Jordan, Lynn, Olivia & many others... Always next time

Lovely to finally meet you all!!! xxx


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Ah, what an amazing day it was 
Seen lots of beautiful cats, bought some food and toys and most importantly met many PFers :thumbup:
It was lovely to meet you Oliviarussian, Jordan, Lynn, Sarah, Viv, McWillow, Carly, Jeshtar, Aurelie, Londongal, Nightkitten, Broccoli, Capa7 and Carol manycats.
And great to see Ellsbells, Alixtaylor and Jasminex again!

I'm gutted I didn't get to meet Cheryl and Cats galore and many others tho :huh:


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Joy84 said:


> Ah, what an amazing day it was
> Seen lots of beautiful cats, bought some food and toys and most importantly met many PFers :thumbup:
> It was lovely to meet you Oliviarussian, Jordan, Lynn, Sarah, Viv, McWillow, Carly, Jeshtar, Aurelie, Londongal, Nightkitten, Broccoli, Capa7 and Carol manycats.
> And great to see Ellsbells, Alixtaylor and Jasminex again!
> ...


Damn it hunni  I thought you'd be standing with Sarah and co but I totally missed you :crying: gutted :crying:
BUT as you only live in London I could defo come visit you  lol

xxxx


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

Thank you to everyone who came and said Hi to me 

I had a great day - unfortunately I didn't have any time at all to have a proper look round - quickly whizzed to the pens from our members but none of them were there - just my luck, ey!

My feet are still hurting, my brain is still dead and I am going to have a long hot bath now as I was too tired to even do that yesterday evening.


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Cheryl89 said:


> Damn it hunni  *I thought you'd be standing with Sarah and co but I totally missed you* :crying: gutted :crying:
> BUT as you only live in London I could defo come visit you  lol
> 
> xxxx


We met up outside in quite a big group but it was impossible to stick together all the time so we've separated and were only occasionally bumping into each other ...


----------

